# DSL: XP ist Router / Suse 8.2 ist Client. Wie?



## Der O (31. August 2003)

hallo,
also mein XP Rechner ist der Router fürs DSL.Nun will ich meinen Linux Client über den XP Router mit DSL versorgen.

Wie geht das?

Ich seh da immer nur Anleitungen für anders rum....


----------



## JohannesR (31. August 2003)

Richte auf deinem DSL-XP-Server einen DHCP-Server ein, dann kannst du per 
	
	
	



```
dhclient eth0
```
 deinem Netzwerkinterface eth0 eine dynamische IP zuweisen lassen. Das wäre wohl die einfachste Lösung. Aber es würde generell andersherum mehr Sinn machen.


----------



## xloouch (1. September 2003)

Das geht nicht immer. siehe...
http://www.tutorials.de/tutorials131099.html


----------



## JohannesR (1. September 2003)

Ausserdem will das (eigentlich) keiner...

*SCNR*


----------



## Zisenmann (4. September 2003)

installier auf deinem XP rechner Linux. Dann ist es sicher und funktioniert.

:-D

greetz


----------

